# what is the best steriod for a women to take who wants to lose weight



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

i want to strip at least 2-3 stone of fat off my body in the next 3 months. i was going to start taking T5 slimming pills to help me along the way and a friend of mine mentioned a steriod called anavar. what would anava do to me has anyone taken this before and what were the results?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

good diet and exercise you dont need steroids for what you want to accomplish! there are no cutting corners here unfortunately


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> good diet and exercise you dont need steroids for what you want to accomplish! there are no cutting corners here unfortunately


With all due respect mate, that's b0llocks.

She's looking for help from people on here, and with a strict diet there are things that can help her massively.

OP: read up on Clen, T3 and ECA.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You realy need to give more details, what weight, how do you train , what' your diet going to be like..? etc etc


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Dux said:


> With all due respect mate, that's b0llocks.
> 
> She's looking for help from people on here, and with a strict diet there are things that can help her massively.
> 
> OP: read up on Clen, T3 and ECA.


please do explain to me how its bollocks mate? its defecit in calories that reduce weight and fat! not steroids, yes they may help but to lose 2-3 stone of weight is easy enough doing it without the use of drugs you listed above! and iv used what you have listed above par t3's and still think it can be done without the use of fat burners or at least until you get to a stage where your stuggling to lose that last couple of % when you bf is low...

OP have you had your bf% done before? (im not having a dig just trying to help)


----------



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

ok guys....

so this is what i am planning to do for 2 months........

training 6 days a week ( lots of cardio and lots on light weights to tone)

i will be having 2 poached eggs in the morning for my breakfast

i will be taking a T5 slimming pill at about 9am.

at lunch time i will be replacing my lunch with a PHD whey protein shake for women

then for my dinner i will be eating either chicken or fish with lots of veg and some rice.

and obviously plenty of water. a friend of mine was talking about anavar saying this will help me lose weight as well. does anyone know much about these T5 slimming pills i will start taking. these are off the counter ones as well.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> please do explain to me how its bollocks mate? its defecit in calories that reduce weight and fat! not steroids, yes they may help but to lose 2-3 stone of weight is easy enough doing it without the use of drugs you listed above! and iv used what you have listed above par t3's and still think it can be done without the use of fat burners or at least until you get to a stage where your stuggling to lose that last couple of % when you bf is low...
> 
> OP have you had your bf% done before? (im not having a dig just trying to help)


thats like saying you dont need gear for muscle growth ... of course you dont, its an aid. just like shes looking for an aid for fat loss ...


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> thats like saying you dont need gear for muscle growth ... of course you dont, its an aid. just like shes looking for an aid for fat loss ...


yes but the point is calorie defecit... and no disrespect to the OP 2-3 stone is easy to lose at least the first 6 weeks because the body is in shock from the drop of calories she would be better IMO not using the slimming pills til her metabolism slows down then uses like i said when she is near her goals...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If you have 2-3 stone to lose I don't think you'd be eating enough on the above diet you posted. How much do you weigh?

T5's will obviously help but I'd save these til weight loss slowed down

Also wouldn't bother with Anavar, it's expensive and isn't the "magic beans" that you're really looking for here


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

xraverx said:


> ok guys....
> 
> so this is what i am planning to do for 2 months........
> 
> ...


So yo are going to exercise yourself stupid, eat bugger all and then take a steroid on top of this?

Is there not perhaps a better way for what you want to achieve?

I am not having a go at you but you seem in an awful rush for a quick result, but that is not always the best path to follow.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

again .. the point for muscle growth is eating more cals ... once youve done that theres only so far you can go naturally ... then you use gear.

perhaps before having a go .. you should ask about her past training and diet. maybe, shes lost as much as she can naturally and needs an aid to lose the last little bit... hm :whistling:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> yes but the point is calorie defecit... and no disrespect to the OP 2-3 stone is easy to lose at least the first 6 weeks because the body is in shock from the drop of calories she would be better IMO not using the slimming pills til her metabolism slows down then uses like i said when she is near her goals...


You're right with a calorie defecit she will lose weight but she's in the steroids section asking about something that can aid her


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> again .. the point for muscle growth is eating more cals ... once youve done that theres only so far you can go naturally ... then you use gear.
> 
> perhaps before having a go .. you should ask about her past training and diet. maybe, shes lost as much as she can naturally and needs an aid to lose the last little bit... hm :whistling:


i really dont get your point at all... we are not talking about muscle growth its a lot easier to lose weight than gain muscle so its apples and oranges your comparing. and 2-3 stone is achievable look at misshayley on the forum she has completely transformed her physique and she never used t5's and she was more than 2-3 stone over weight and fair play to her!


----------



## xraverx (Jan 5, 2012)

just so everyone knows i did diet NATURALLY for 3 months i trained for 6 days a week, i did not take any suppliments i just ate healthy. and to be honest for how hard i was working over that 3 months and how much healthy food i was eating all i lost was a measley 1.8 stone!!!!!!! THIS IS POXY!! this is why i am in such a rush to lose this weight.

i have always had issues when it comes down to losing the weight it takes me AGES!! i have already got the T5 and the PHD protein shake at my house ready to start taking but i wanted to know from other people is there a better way or a quicker way to achieve this,

i need to lose atleast 2-3 stone by the end of march this is my deadline.

i am only resorting to T5 slimming pills because the natural way did not work for me.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Muscle said:


> You're right with a calorie defecit she will lose weight but she's in the steroids section asking about something that can aid her


no your right mate im sorry i just thought i would voice my opinion...


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

xraverx said:


> just so everyone knows i did diet NATURALLY for 3 months i trained for 6 days a week, i did not take any suppliments i just ate healthy. and to be honest for how hard i was working over that 3 months and how much healthy food i was eating all i lost was a measley 1.8 stone!!!!!!! THIS IS POXY!! this is why i am in such a rush to lose this weight.
> 
> i have always had issues when it comes down to losing the weight it takes me AGES!! i have already got the T5 and the PHD protein shake at my house ready to start taking but i wanted to know from other people is there a better way or a quicker way to achieve this,
> 
> ...


please dont think im having a dig at you im genuinely not, and congratulations on the weight loss and keep at it you will see results!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

This is turning into something of the Jeremy kyle show, i love it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

xraverx said:


> just so everyone knows i did diet NATURALLY for 3 months i trained for 6 days a week, i did not take any suppliments i just ate healthy. and to be honest for how hard i was working over that 3 months and how much healthy food i was eating all i lost was a measley 1.8 stone!!!!!!! THIS IS POXY!! this is why i am in such a rush to lose this weight.
> 
> i have always had issues when it comes down to losing the weight it takes me AGES!! i have already got the T5 and the PHD protein shake at my house ready to start taking but i wanted to know from other people is there a better way or a quicker way to achieve this,
> 
> ...


If you dieted for 3 months and lost 1.8 stone then well done. You would have lost fat.

Why not take a 12 month goal in not just weight loss but also a total change in your lifestyle. That way the weight will come off forever.

Over 12 months if you lost a pound a week that would equate to a 48 pound loss in weight, which is actually just over 3 stone.

Losing a pound a week should be easy and you will not have to rely on chemicals, fad diets, etc etc.

There is no magic pill if you want a permanent result.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Try an ECA stack and see how you get on for a few weeks. Cycle that for a bit then tickle the thyroid some more in a month or so


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

xraverx said:


> i want to strip at least 2-3 stone of fat off my body in the next 3 months. i was going to start taking T5 slimming pills to help me along the way and a friend of mine mentioned a steriod called anavar. what would anava do to me has anyone taken this before and what were the results?


welcome to uk-m 

anavar is pointless for your current goal .

taking a steroid will not cut you up or strip fat however it will help to build muscle which in turn would burn fat .

getting diet and exercise spot on at this point would see fat coming off 2-3 stone is a big ask in only 3 months .

have a read through the diet section for further info i will post a link in a couple mins RE diet .

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I think you should try T5 which you made a thread about before going near AAS.


----------

